# french toll prices



## 96702 (Nov 13, 2005)

hi every one
planing a trip to spain mid december for 3 weeks, want to get to south of france then follow the coast road down through barcelona to malaga.not sure witch way back yet.looking for any advise tips and how much is the french tolls likely to cost
thanks
matt +jack


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

matthewhawkes3 said:


> hi every one
> planing a trip to spain mid december for 3 weeks, want to get to south of france then follow the coast road down through barcelona to malaga.not sure witch way back yet.looking for any advise tips and how much is the french tolls likely to cost
> thanks
> matt +jack


Hi M & J,

Welcome to MF.

Have a look at http://www.autoroutes.fr/index_noflash.php?lng=2 all the info you need should be on the site.

Don


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We are off too and I just had loads of fun playing around with various routes on www.viamitchelin.co.uk ... you can choose a route without tolls (as we did) or it will tell you the cost etc . I just adore this website! 
Lots of information on here too . We are following the south of France coast and I've made a note of many great places to visit. At the risk of boring everyone here lol , you are more than welcome to pm me! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*EStimated Peage Costs*

I have just been trying the viamichelin site, its route planning and costing of fuel and peage seems very good.

I used "minibus" and "with caravan" as the nearest I could get to a motorhome towing a single axle trailer, is that about right?

On journeys across France using lots of peage sectors, the tolls seem to work out at about 120% of the fuel cost, ie they more than double your fuel costs compared with an equivalent journey using non-toll roads.

Stuart Ormerod


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I worked it out some time ago that on average in France you paid about 7p per mile and on the more expensive ones it was just over 9p per mile, At that time the average for Spain and Italy was about 2p per mile. I expect it may have gone up a bit now as the fuel prices have also escalated.


----------

